# 86 Vector



## heyslugger (Feb 5, 2012)

I found this at the bottom of pile of bikes in a barn. I just saw the wheel and didn't look any more. I went back the next day because I couldn't stop thinking about it. I swapped out the original black bars for these NOS red ones I got the same day.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 6, 2012)

This is the Huffy Vortex, not "Vector". It is a very nice bike and obviously the msot valueable parts are the wheels. In my opinion, its one of the coolest bikes from this era from Huffy.


----------



## heyslugger (Feb 6, 2012)

*Opps*



classicfan1 said:


> This is the Huffy Vortex, not "Vector".




I am a designer who works with VECTORS all day. Mistakes were made.


----------



## phusion x (Feb 12, 2012)

ha, ha, ha, I was like, "Hey thats a huffy not a vector."....my expectations were set high.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Feb 12, 2012)

heyslugger said:


> I found this at the bottom of pile of bikes in a barn. I just saw the wheel and didn't look any more. I went back the next day because I couldn't stop thinking about it. I swapped out the original black bars for these NOS red ones I got the same day.




Sweet Huffy, if it was vector bike,I would had offer you $500.00 for it. I do $pay Top $CASH$ for all Old school BMX bikes that I like only!


----------



## analogue (Feb 16, 2012)

Man, was that really from 86?? I had one too and it was pristine for all of the years that I had it. That one still has the white tires.

Does the stem still have the 'Alloy Slip-stream System' sticker / inscription on it??

Put the black bars back on and keep it classy. Many, many good memories from that bike.


----------

